# Iwagumi Stones



## chillip (Aug 7, 2012)

I was wondering wheres the cheapest place to buy good stones fora iwagumi tank? Does anyone on here sell them? Also how many pounds would I need to set up a 10 gallon tank?


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

Personally - just go out hiking (especially for Hawaii) you can find lava stones that would be awesome in a tank. Try to stay away from round shape rocks (elongated and very pointy/sharp edge rocks are ideal) 

In a 10 gallon and creating an iwagumi aquascape, you would probably want about 3-5 rocks to create your hardscape but I would personally pick up at least 20 rocks to play around with (This will give you some options).


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

If you pick extras from Hawaii and don't use them you could always raok or sell them on here to haha. I go hiking out here and all I see are river rocks. Can't do much with them


----------



## chillip (Aug 7, 2012)

I've looked around on hikes already and around the island and the rocks that I've been finding are not ones that I'm interested in. Does anyone know of a cheap place online or can refer a member here that can get these kinds of rocks? I have seen one person on ebay selling seiryu stones, but that is $50 for 10 lbs.....seems a bit high. How much would I need for a 10 gallon?


----------



## Jessicafish (Jul 13, 2013)

this site isn't much cheaper but they have nice stones...
http://manzanita-driftwood.com/Aquascaperock.html


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

The cheapest is obviously just finding them in nature. The second cheapest and almost the same is finding them in a rock yard ($0.05-0.10/lb). Obviously, you are not going to find a bunch of awesome Seiryu or Ohko Stone where most of us live and much harder to find at a rock yard.

Some bonsai shops have Seiryu stone and it's usually half the price you find from other retailers. 

As for other stones, some easy ones to find are Lava rock and petrified wood. You can find all sorts of other rocks at rock yards.


----------



## AlexDrops (Jun 20, 2012)

chillip said:


> I've looked around on hikes already and around the island and the rocks that I've been finding are not ones that I'm interested in. Does anyone know of a cheap place online or can refer a member here that can get these kinds of rocks? I have seen one person on ebay selling seiryu stones, but that is $50 for 10 lbs.....seems a bit high. How much would I need for a 10 gallon?


unfortunatelly here would be your best bet to find cheaper stones, otherwise...its hard to find good deals (cheap) for the stones ur looking for. but when i was in Kauai this past march i brought home with me some realyl cool looking dark lava rocks taht i used in my edge tank. Stones look awesome and they match my unzan stone perfect! Good luck!


----------



## travelvice (Jun 21, 2013)

Have a look at what I found locally (although FL is a far cry from the Aloha State)


----------



## karmen626 (Dec 29, 2012)

If the rocks you find outside are too big or rounded because of the water, try smashing them with other rocks. That's how I found my perfect rock! It's shaped like a flame kinda


----------

